# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Difference between Pumps and Filters

## maaply

Hi all,

I brought new 60X30X45 cm tank. I can find pumps and filters in shop. I don't know different between this two. Which one i have to buy ?

----------


## Peanut8787

Pump = supply oxygen to tank
Filter = provide beneficial bacterial to tank and cleanse the tank water

----------


## tetrakid

First you you must understand that any aquarium filter must have a pump to pump the aquarium water into the filter. Without a pump to pump water to it, the filter alone is of little use.

Most filters have a pump _already built in_, eg hang-on filters (HOF) and some canister filters too. But some powerful canister filters also have separate pumps. Overhead filters usually need a separate pump.

Depending on the type of filter, pumps can either be air pumps or water pumps. Air pumps and water pumps are used to carry the aquarium water to the filter to be filtered. Air pumps are usually used in small overhead filters to carry the water up to the filter. But the bigger overhead filters use water pumps.

Air pumps are also used on their own for creating air bubbles in an aquarium for aeration and/or beauty. 




> Hi all,
> I brought new 60X30X45 cm tank. I can find pumps and filters in shop. I don't know different between this two. Which one i have to buy ?

----------


## maaply

So, If i go for filter, what is the recommendation for 2 feed tank ? 
Any specification i have to check while buying ?

----------


## tetrakid

For a 2ft tank, the biggest hang-on filter you can find (usually No. 4, motor rated @6W) should be good.
As a beginner, try not to get the slim type, as they are not as flexible as you later become more knowledgeable about media.

You can see the HOF at my avatar above showing the water outlet pouring a narrow stream of filtered water into the tank at one spot. That is not quite an efficient way to oxygenate the water. If you raise the water level to be in line with the lip (where the water starts to flow out of the filter), that will maximise the oxygenation for the whole tank. It is up to you to want to believe this or not, because this is not magic or superstition.  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

is your tank planted tank or fish only tank? if planted tank is it heavily planted? for heavily planted you might want to look for 500-600 l/h filter for lightly planted like iwagumi you should do fine with 400 l/h. Also, are you planning to add chiller or CO2 reactor in line with the filter? For fish only tank, 200-300l/h should be fine

----------


## VSGenesis

Lol!! Shadow poisoning the fellow!! I use to be a super noob. There is pump, air pump, internal filter, external filter, overhead filter and hang on filter. I bought a submersible pump. It read 600 l/h. Wow! I have no idea what that meant but 600 l/h sounds like a nice number. Install it, on it, a huge jet of water came up to the surface wetting the entire floor. I was 10. Dad came home made me exchange to those sponge filter and an air pump. =( at least i got the submersible part right. 

To maaply, tetrakid answered your question. 2 ft,you can use HOF. external canister too if you have space. 

Checking with shadow, is hof okay with planted? Because i've seen planted tanks with hof. The water level is just about less than an inch to the lip of the hof.

----------


## Shadow

It OK, I have small tank with HOF as well. It increase CO2 lost but who cares just inject more  :Laughing: . If not just use seachem excel.

----------


## tetrakid

For a tank with fish and plants, it is important to ensure that the fish get enough of ppm oxygen. If it's not optimal, they will suffer, but won't be able to tell you. Of course different fish have different O2 deficiency tolerance, but it's better to be on the safe side.

In other words if one injects CO2 and reduce O2, plants will be happy, but fish won't be happy. So the best solution is let to there be abundant O2, but at the same increase CO2 for the plants' needs. It is all about achieving a beautiful balance of everything.  :Smile:

----------


## maaply

Thanks to all. Last night I brought a filter. That is Internal filter with power head. The shop keeper told this one is act as a bump and filter. the capacity of filter is 1400 l/h. I thick it is enough for my 16 liter tank. It is suck the water via filter object and out let have air bubbles also...

----------


## tetrakid

So what fishes do you intend to buy for your new tank?  :Smile:

----------


## maaply

I already got 1 pair platy and 1 pair molly.May be one month later some thing plan to buy.  :Smile:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## tetrakid

That's very good. Start with basic fish to learn the ropes. If you can manage to rear them for at least 6 months without tank problems, disease, etc, then you can proceed to more costly fish. Remember that the type of fish you keep is only a matter of image or prestige. It does not really matter whether you keep Platys and Guppies or very expensive fish.

----------


## maaply

Ya Thanks. But I don't have idea about Big size fish and i don't want for this time also. I like and love small size, tiny size only. But I don't know, I must need plants or not. Any Advi ?

----------

